# Change of ownership passport



## Princess1986 (23 March 2015)

Hi have bought my horse and was given his passport but the person I bought him of hasn't changed the ownership when they bought him. So I'm meant to have been given a form filled in by previous owner but since they didn't change ownership they didn't. So can I still change ownership even though I haven't been given the form. I have a copy of the forms but it's asking for details of the pervious owner, which is in the passport but its asking for their signature etc


----------



## Shay (24 March 2015)

It should be fine.  Passports are not proof of ownership anyway.  But you could always ring the passport issuer and explain.  Despite the fact it is a legal requirement to change the passport within 28 days or  purchase lots of people still don't -and dealers almost  never do simply because of the time it takes.


----------



## AlwaysWorried (25 March 2015)

If your vet signs off that the microchip is right, you can usually get the passport issuer to sort out the rest - they did with my girl. As Shay said, the dealer didn't bother to get the passport changed while she had the horse, so she couldn't sign off. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## wench (25 March 2015)

Have you got a receipt for the horse?


----------



## Bathnewrider1 (25 March 2015)

I had issues with the chain of ownership in the passport  too when I bought my pony 4 months ago. I ended up having to swear a statutory declaration giving all the information I had. The Passport Authority I dealt with was the Welsh Pony and Cob Society - they were very helpful when I called them so try calling whoever issued your horses passport.


----------



## KrujaaLass (29 March 2015)

Same here with Welsh Pony and cob society.cost £5 at local solicitors


----------



## terrierliz (29 March 2015)

Welsh part bred and had to go down the statutory declaration route, passport hadn't been kept updated through several owners, tried to trace them via previous vets on the passport but no joy


----------



## Sparkeyboy (30 March 2015)

Just contact the society your horse is registered with, all mine have been like this  

My Connemara had come over from Ireland to the UK through a number of dealers so I had to send the passport back to Ireland to be changed as none of them had changed ownership on it.

If you contact the Society they will offer some advice on what to do


----------

